# Make your own imitation Beall Buffing System



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are the articles I was talking about:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/Beall-Buffing-Shaft-Project.pdf

http://www.woodturningonline.com/assets/turning_articles/buffing_system/buffing.php

I completed the first of the two articles. I turned the threaded rod on my wood lathe with my wood turning tools. It did no damage to them.

This is the package of bubbing wheels that I purchased from Harbor Freight:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46262

I did purchase the actual compounds from the Beall Buffing System. They are listed below.

Tripoli/White Diamond/Renaissance Wax:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=141073&FamilyID=2036
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=141072&FamilyID=2036
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=08G22&FamilyID=3235

Hope this helps. I like the system that I made and it only cost me about $45 vice $70-90.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Fred ,
This is a wonderful system . I have some 6" buffing wheels that came with my grinder years ago .I should be able to do something with them . I also some 5/8 thread rod nuts & washers . I just need to find a chuck, there is a flee market near by that has lots of tools like that. Thanks again for everything.


----------

